# Anyone have a Spawn Yama Jama 20 or 24 who can offer some feedback?



## SactoGeoff (Aug 11, 2017)

Hello-
Does anyone here have a the Yama Jama 20/24? I'm looking for some feedback on it's use as an all around "fun bike". I realize it's not really a dedicated trail bike. Nor is it a dedicated downhill bike. 

My thought process is this: For an 8-11yr old kid, I want them to be able to just screw off with their bike and have fun. After all, that's the whole point. But at the same time I want to be able to take them for a real XC MTB ride and have the bike function well for them. And get the gains I am seeking from dropping the $$ on a quality piece of equipment. I don't see anything from viewing the specs or the geometry that tells me this can't be done. Although it does not come stock with extremely low gears like a 28/40. I'm not losing any sleep over a cassette swap if necessary down the line. Other than that, I could buy it and not feel the need to swap anything.

So, is there anyone out there using the Yama Jama as a trail bike? How's it working out?

I realize the Trailcraft has lower gears and is roughly 1-1.5lbs lighter. And it's an excellent bike as well.

Thanks!


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

Have had the Yama Jama 20" for a couple of days. So far its been awesome. We wanted a true All Mountain bike for my 5yr old. Not full blown FS downhill as his skill doesn't warrant that yet but still something that could eat up all of the nasty stuff going down on the terrain we do ride. Everything is either up or down here. I'm not an expert on bikes so I'm not sure what I can give but I'll try. 

The fork is awesome and at 50lbs and at 45psi we really get use out of it. I have dropped it to about 20psi and it worked fine too, just too much travel. Very smooth! No more BS about kids forks being semi-useful AT ALL. It works like a boss. Rebound adjustment works really well too. Stem is nice and smooth, no compression adjustments out of the box. Bike weighs about 21.5lbs with pedals on. I like the drive train so far a lot, it shifts really, really well. The shifters are a little oversized for a kid but again my 5yr old hasn't shown any issue. The clutch on the SRAM GX is super stout, no chain bounce and a great short size. I thought it was stuck after taking off the back wheel but it was just that tough to pull on. Better than the X7 weak stuff I have on my 2012 bike. Gearing is great so far. 30T narrow-wide up front and like 11-36 in the back has been excellent so far. More than enough. Brake handle adjustment goes way back and works for small hands. Brakes are nice but nothing ultra special which I expected. Kids are so light tho, its easy to use them effectively. They work well and have a little dead travel in the beginning but maybe that's a good thing. Grips are nice, lock ons too. The tires are AWESOME. Big 2.2in tires for a 20" bike and we converted to tubeless immediately. Tons of grip at 12psi and meaty tread (fall is coming). Some extra suspension for sure there. I like the Geo a lot! My kid can easily do a decent method over stuff. He is so comfortable in it. Pedals were pretty decent too. Kid likes the saddle a lot. What other questions do you have? Oh FYI the green color is sssssiiiiiick. I wouldn't even consider any other color unless personally. Super cool, WAY more so in person.


----------



## SactoGeoff (Aug 11, 2017)

THANK YOU! That is very insightful. Thank you for including the weight and the brake reach/function.

I'd be curious what your thoughts are after the first impressions are behind you. Like: Is that gearing low enough? How does it fare in more XC conditions?

The 24 is the one I'm browsing. Which has a couple issues. Cranks are too long. Gears may not be low enough. Weight might be a bit higher than I'd prefer.

But I really like the bike in general. Especially at the price point.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

You bring up good points that are probably beyond me. So far XC stuff has been awesome. We haven't done anything hard core so I'm not the best review on that. All I can say is that my kid loves it and it's doing everything he wants so far. Gearing has been great, no issues on the climb yet. 

I personally just called Max for detailed questions. He knows his stuff and is a really nice and helpful Dad. His son is an insane rider at 8yr so he has to being doing something right. They do race downhill and BMX and a few other things too I think.


----------



## gambit023 (Oct 30, 2012)

svinyard said:


> The fork is awesome and at 50lbs and at 45psi we really get use out of it. I have dropped it to about 20psi and it worked fine too, just too much travel.


svinyard, I'm curious about your Brood Eldorado fork on your 20" Yama Jama. My son has the same bike.

Are you getting a full 80mm of travel from the fork? I'm getting 60mm of travel. I went back and forth with Spawn and was told things like rebound and dampening are the cause, which I doubt because I've tried all sorts of settings with them with no difference in travel.

The picture attached shows the max compression versus fully extended and measures 60mm.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

gambit023 said:


> svinyard, I'm curious about your Brood Eldorado fork on your 20" Yama Jama. My son has the same bike.
> 
> Are you getting a full 80mm of travel from the fork? I'm getting 60mm of travel. I went back and forth with Spawn and was told things like rebound and dampening are the cause, which I doubt because I've tried all sorts of settings with them with no difference in travel.
> 
> ...


Travel is measured as Dead Travel I'm told after talking to Spawn and also doing some of my own research. You take the air out and then remove the spring and compress the fork. I'm getting about 62mm of usable/actual travel out of the 80mm fork when its aired up. The spring at the bottom takes up that extra space apparently. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.

That being said, the fork has been excellent. I'm running 70PSI in it with a 50lb 5yr old. I got to mess with a Spinner Grind fork on my son's buddy's Kona bike and it was AWFUL.

Read the bottom half of this thread: (talks about springs taking up space)
How to measure travel on a fork? - Bike Forums


----------



## SactoGeoff (Aug 11, 2017)

Interesting, good info to know. Especially compared to the popular Spinner Grind fork. 

Bummer the 24" Yama Jama doesn't have more travel than the 20. But who knows with the 2018 model.


----------



## gambit023 (Oct 30, 2012)

svinyard said:


> Travel is measured as Dead Travel I'm told after talking to Spawn and also doing some of my own research. You take the air out and then remove the spring and compress the fork. I'm getting about 62mm of usable/actual travel out of the 80mm fork when its aired up. The spring at the bottom takes up that extra space apparently. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> That being said, the fork has been excellent. I'm running 70PSI in it with a 50lb 5yr old. I got to mess with a Spinner Grind fork on my son's buddy's Kona bike and it was AWFUL.
> 
> ...


The is very useful information. Thanks!


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

SactoGeoff said:


> Interesting, good info to know. Especially compared to the popular Spinner Grind fork.
> 
> Bummer the 24" Yama Jama doesn't have more travel than the 20. But who knows with the 2018 model.


Yeah you know the Rockstar 20" has a 100mm Brood Fork. I wish they put that on the 24". Heck we could definitely use 100mm today for the 5yr old on the 20". Being such a nice fork, its easy to setup so they can use it all without being at some stupid 25PSI.


----------

